# Anyone familiar with buildroot?



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 14, 2021)

So it's more specifically home assistant Os but I don't think that nessacerrily matters in this case.

I'm trying to install drivers for my dell poweredge but I'm seriously lacking in Linux intelligence I have no idea what variant of Linux drivers I need https://www.dell.com/support/home/en-my/product-support/product/poweredge-r210-2/drivers and if I can install them after the fact or if I need to fresh install with them copied in the /etc/udev directory.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 14, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> So it's more specifically home assistant Os but I don't think that nessacerrily matters in this case.
> 
> I'm trying to install drivers for my dell poweredge but I'm seriously lacking in Linux intelligence I have no idea what variant of Linux drivers I need https://www.dell.com/support/home/en-my/product-support/product/poweredge-r210-2/drivers and if I can install them after the fact or if I need to fresh install with them copied in the /etc/udev directory.



I do not have any experience with that version of linux. Is there a reason you are choosing Buildroot for a Dell server rather than something more traditionally server oriented like Debian or CentOS?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 14, 2021)

Easy Rhino said:


> I do not have any experience with that version of linux. Is there a reason you are choosing Buildroot for a Dell server rather than something more traditionally server oriented like Debian or CentOS?


Purely because that's what the os is built on though by the looks of it I might have to use it through proxmox which is an extra layer I didn't really want to have.

 It's slowly starting to turn into a vendetta though "I will beat it" it's running fine other than the NICs but using them instead of some silly little WiFi dongle is kinda important as I wanted all the cameras and sensors on a separate network to isolate them from the interwebs. 

Buildroot seems to be based on Linux 5.something but understanding drivers in Linux is a minefield and after 3 days of searching the web and fighting this thing it feels like I've already lost a leg.


----------

